
Harry’s Will Be Sold to Owner of Schick for $1.37B - rchaudhary
https://www.nytimes.com/2019/05/09/business/dealbook/harrys-edgewell-acquisition.html
======
oldandboring
Here are some things I've learned along the way on the economics of shaving:

\- A DE safety razor is, indeed, cheaper than cartridge shaving: $40 will get
you a good Merkur 34c and a 100 pack of Astra blades. A Gillette Mach 3 and
100 blads is about $140.

\- Some people who shave with a DE tend to spend the money they saved on other
shave gear: a nice brush, some fancy shave soaps and aftershaves. If you make
it into a hobby you can spend a LOT of money on gear.

\- If you've been shaving with a cartridge your whole life, learning to shave
with a DE can take time to learn. It legitimately took me 5 years to get
really good and I still sometimes cut myself and fall back on a cartridge for
certain tough spots under my jawline where the pivoting head comes in handy.

\- Dollar Shave Club and Harry's really are a great way to save money on
shaving. Ideally that will continue even with both being owned by big
corporations now.

\- It's sometimes pointed out that (in the past, at least, cannot confirm this
is still true) Dollar Shave Co. is just reselling handles and blades made by a
company called Dorco. While true, it turns out that buying the DSC-branded
gear is actually cheaper in most cases than buying it straight from Dorco,
unless you buy a lot at a time.

~~~
ebg13
> _A Gillette Mach 3 and 100 blads is about $140_

That doesn't seem like a proper comparison. Nobody replaces their Mach 3
cartridge after every other shave but that's a common recommendation for DE
blades.

> _It legitimately took me 5 years to get really good and I still sometimes
> cut myself_

Wow, if that isn't a strong indictment of saving pennies, I don't know what
is.

~~~
egometry
Imagine the savings on having a beard!

A $30 Wahl Peanut with a few guides, and 5-10 less minutes wasted in the
morning per trim... and you get a beard!

~~~
ebg13
And your skin will never be irritated, and that $30 peanut will last over a
decade without maintenance.

~~~
thaumasiotes
> And your skin will never be irritated

I develop dandruff under facial hair, just like the top of my head.

~~~
betterbeehome
You're probably drying out your skin with hot water and soap. Not cleaning it
well enough can do that too. I used to get that problem until I realized two
important things.

1\. Regular hot water on your hair and beard dries out your skin terribly.
Especially during winter. You need to use luke warm showers and probably avoid
washing your head every time you shower. Use cold water on your face
afterwards and gently dry it off. Which leads into the other point.

2\. Stop touching your face so much. Routinely or obsessively touching your
face or beard irritates it a lot. That can inflame the skin, causing it to
over produce skin, oil, etc.

Also using too much beard oil as well can cause irritation. Your skin doesn't
need too much oil. Only what it produces naturally (when you don't wash it
away with soap or hot water).

------
anyfoo
Reading the discussions here at first made me happy that I don't have to deal
with any of this anymore since wearing a beards for more than 5 years now, but
life on the other side is not perfect as well: Every few days it's time to
trim the beard, and I feel that that often actually takes longer than a full
shave. A big factor to that is that trimming just feels so _imprecise_. I have
to go over and over and over again, and at the end there's still at least some
stray hairs here and there.

Am I doing it wrong? Do I have the wrong trimmer? I have a sturdy trimmer from
Wahl that certainly seems to be the best I had so far, but maybe that's only
relatively better?

~~~
iancmceachern
Precisely why I wear one - it's my natural state. I've finally broken down and
just get a beard trim at the barber, it makes for a nice experience, I look
far better than taking matters into my own hands, and I don't have to deal
with this stuff (the mess, time spent in the bathroom, etc.)

~~~
Zarath
> Precisely why I wear one - it's my natural state

This. I guess I can understand some people prefer how they look shaven, but I
can't understand spending so much time and money to avoid looking how you
_really_ look.

~~~
danmaz74
I use an electric shaver, and it takes less than a minute per day. My last
shaver lasted 12 years, the amortized cost is negligible...

I'm curious how much time/cost were you considering.

------
i_am_nomad
Somewhat related: I simply buy a small pack of quality multi-blade razors, and
keep them sharp using a silicone rubber strop (the Blade Buddy, easily found
online). Each razor lasts at least a month, often more, and that’s up against
my very coarse and thick whiskers. My shaving budget is this pretty close to
zero.

Drying the razor after use is also crucial.

~~~
double0jimb0
Same. A 20 pack of Gillette Mach 3 disposable razors (not the replacement
cartridges, but the full disposable razor) from Costco, lasting 5 years and
counting...

------
jvagner
Tried Harry's. Couldn't make it through one shave. Ended up back with the Big
G.

For whatever reason, it's the only razor that doesn't 1) cut up my face, and
2) leave me with razor burn on my chin and neck.

~~~
yumraj
Go old school with wet shaving and DE razor and blade. Your face will thank
you.

edit: Get a cheap "Omega boar professional brush", about $15. Gets better
after break in, but works well for day 1. I like it better than my badger
brush.

Arko shave soap stick is super cheap. Costs about a buck in bulk, but get 1
for $2-$4.

Blades are a little tricky. There are cheap, but good blades. For me the best
is polsilver super iridium, which is a little pricey compared to other (but
much much cheaper than Gillettes) and I have to buy via eBay.

For real old school experience, use Clubman after shave.

Razor: I used to use my dad's 40+ year old Gillette. But just got a Merkur
slant which is gentler, almost no cuts, and just amazing.

~~~
jorts
I tried this and cut the hell out of my face and never went back. It feels
like too much effort when I can just use a modern razor and daydream while I'm
shaving. I still have the old school razor but it sits on a shelf in my
bathroom collecting dust now. Perhaps I'm just doing it wrong?

~~~
yumraj
Shave when you're not in hurry.

Check the reviews of your razor on varies shave forums to make sure it's not
an aggressive razor. You may need a new razor.

Get good blade. Varies websites sell blade samplers, get that and see which
blade works best for your skin/hair.

Get a good tallow shave soap. Don't use shave gel/foam. Use brush to make good
thick foam. See youtube videos for help.

Wet your face with warm water before shaving, or some people shave after
shower.

~~~
tyree731
Shaving after a shower, shaving every other day, I can get a _lot_ of usage
out of a modern safety razor, i.e. weeks with the same cartridge without much
irritation. My yearly razor costs are already low at this point, and the
effort of learning how to use a straight edge just doesn't seem worth it.

------
konschubert
This whole thread and not a single mention of electric razors. Are they not a
thing in the US?

~~~
genericone
The shaving subculture prevalent in 'higher' circles tends to favor
manual/artisan shaving. For this cadre, shaving is a ritual, not a necessary
evil.

For me its a necessary evil, so I use a 5 year old electric razor with which I
have never installed replacement blades. I still get a smooth shave, no cream,
no oils, no water, 1 minute max, and then I'm out the door for the day.

This is blasphemy, I know.

~~~
js2
I think your face and beard is either compatible with electric shavers or it
isn't. My dad, my brother and I all find electric shavers disagreeable.

------
bobblywobbles
I hope this doesn't raise the price of Harry's. I have a subscription and
don't want to pay more.

~~~
howard941
Your hopes are certain to be dashed. It's difficult to see a consumer benefit
when a huge market player drops $1.37B to take over a competitor.

~~~
dclowd9901
Thank goodness for competitionAAAAAAAND it's gone.

------
intopieces
I would like to move to a plastic-free shave experience. Price is no object.
Any foam/aftershave needs to be unscented. Any recommendations from this
group?

~~~
sillyquiet
There are several companies that sell all-metal safety razors with replaceable
metal blades (no plastic handles, no plastic cartridges). If you buy one from
Amazon, make sure to check out the fakespot score as manipulation and cheap
knockoffs are rampant in this product type.

~~~
intopieces
Is there a brand you recommend that I could buy directly from? Prefer to skip
Amazon for the reason you mentioned.

~~~
PascLeRasc
The /r/wicked_edge subreddit has a list of favorite online shops, and I think
they also like to browse eBay for vintage used handles.

~~~
SolaceQuantum
I also recommend the r/wetshaving subreddit!

------
jason_slack
I am a Harrys customer and really happy with their razors, shave gel and soap.
I struggle with finding shave products so I hope this doesn’t change.

I also own a straight razor, HN help me learn to use it better! I have a brush
and a strop and paste and it’s sharp and ready to go. I’ve tried to use it in
the past but I have a hard time keeping the angle at leas than 30 degrees and
still looking in the mirror.

I usually full shave just once per week and use an electric to tidy up quick
1-2 mornings. If I need to do something important I might full shave on
demand.

I really want to love my shave experience and make it part of a relaxing
routine.

Advice?

------
HenryBemis
I remember they used to advertise heavily to Steve Gibson's podcast - Security
Now! (no, not Laporte's). I have been listening to the podcast for a few
years, and I remember they would be advertising in almost every episode.

~~~
AdmiralAsshat
Apparently it was because Steve personally used them and wouldn't stop raving
about them, even when they _weren 't_ yet a sponsor.

It felt like a massive betrayal about a year ago when SN started advertising
Dollar Shave Club instead. You guys can't pretend like you actually _like_ the
product you're plugging and then switch to its competitor overnight and not
expect us to notice!

------
AdmiralAsshat
I used Harry's subscription service for awhile, but I found that they simply
sent me way too much stuff, even at the lowest refill frequency. I cancelled
my subscription shortly before I moved out of my last apartment about two
years ago; I _still_ have razors and foaming gel left from those orders.

~~~
donarb
The nice thing is that Harry's sells through Target stores. I stopped the
subscription and now I can buy them on my schedule.

------
xaduha
If you want a bargain and have no qualms buying from Aliexpress, then search
for QSHAVE there. First result will be their "copy" of Merkur Futur, as I
understand it. Haven't used the real one or many other traditional safety
razors, but I have not complaints about theirs.

------
algaeontoast
Wow, I'd be curious what the founders still retain equity wise. I was lucky
enough to meet them when they spoke at my University about three to four years
ago - at the time they'd just acquired a razor production facility somewhere
in Germany I believe.

~~~
neogodless
I came to the comments expecting more about the founders, their equity, and
their plans for the future. I'd imagine this makes them (even more) wealthy
individuals, and they probably have agreements to stay in their new leadership
roles for a certain period. I'm not sure if I'm sounding cynical - I really
have no idea how excited these two founders are for the new arrangement. It
could be really interesting for them. Or they could've hit the magic dollar
amount that was needed for them to sell. Or maybe margins were actually
shrinking against larger competitors, and this made good business sense.

Knowing none of the answers to the above, I hope the more diligent
investigators among you find them!

------
canada_dry
Gave me an idea, so I checked thingverse... sure enough there's a 3D model for
a roll-your-own DE razor - just add blades:

[https://www.thingiverse.com/thing:2702518](https://www.thingiverse.com/thing:2702518)

~~~
VoiceOfWisdom
Part of the draw of a safety razor is the weight. You aren't supposed to push
it against your face, just let it glide across your skin with its own weight
pushing down. By going to a plastic body you lose that weight, and have to
replace it with applied pressure. Requires more dexterity than just letting
the razor glide.

~~~
canada_dry
> the draw of a safety razor is the weight.

Yes, I agree. It would require - at least - adding a metal/lead core to the
handle to give it some heft.

------
otachack
I like their soap bars. Don't really use their shaving equipment: I have a DE
razor and electric one, instead.

Hope the soaps keep coming!

------
brianbreslin
Are these the same guys as Warby Parker?

~~~
tboxer
It is 1 of the original 4 founders.

------
MagicPropmaker
Fuller brush bought Schick. Now they're Fuller-Schick.

Did you hear what happened to Helena Rubinstein? Max Factor.

------
paulliwali
These companies are all just spokes on the wheel, keeps on spinning.

~~~
notTyler
[https://getyarn.io/yarn-clip/81c3a625-0f20-42db-
be36-3f3b39d...](https://getyarn.io/yarn-clip/81c3a625-0f20-42db-
be36-3f3b39d96e8c)

------
r00fus
Who here shaves in the shower?

My biggest gripe before doing so was my "monowire" stubble that embedded
itself and was super sharp.

Afterwards I don't even think about it.

------
yason
(Anecdote warning: this might be entertaining at the very best but probably
you should just skip reading.)

It's interesting to read these threads. It once again reveals how I've somehow
managed to entirely skip something that's an essential part of man's daily
life for most guys.

I tried razors when I was a young teenager but didn't like the all-or-nothing
notion of shaving. You had to get everything clean for the skin to look good
because uneven spots stand out, or not shave at all. Same with electric
razors, basically. So once I didn't have anything else and I grabbed a _hair
trimmer_ and cut all my facial hair down to stubbles. I settled with that very
soon after and been using the method for 25 years now.

It does help that I like a bit of beard instead of a plain skin, but not too
much so as to have the beard start tickling me and prevent my face from
cooling. So I always enjoyed the stubbly time after shaving but before the
beard got too long. By trimming it down to stubble each time keeps me in the
sweet spot. But it's not just personal preference per se as I've found a
number of other benefits as well:

\- It never hurts: leaving that 1.0 mm of hair or so means I can't remember
the last time I've cut my skin;

\- I don't use nor need to use aftershave or other lotions because my skin
won't be irritated by shaving;

\- These things last a long time, the current trimmer I have is my third in my
entire life;

\- Not that it matters at that rate of replacement but hair trimmers are much
cheaper than stubble trimmers. I think I paid something on the order of 15€
for a simple Philips hair trimmer maybe five years ago. Looking for a
replacement after mid 20's, probably;

\- It doesn't matter much how carefully I trim because any small
irregularities smooth out thanks to stubbly beard all over. So I can just
whirr around for 30 seconds and I'll still look much the same as if I had
worked on my beard for minutes;

\- If you wear stubbly beard there's a long period of when it still look about
the same. So I can actually skip doing my beard often, down to only few times
a week or even less;

\- Back in the 90's, after a few years of trimming my beard, I realized I can
use the same thing to trim my hair as well. I've ever since trimmed my skull
near bald (1 mm) because it's easy, not having hair keeps my head cool, and I
don't really miss having wet, sweaty strings of hair glueing into my head
whenever it's hot or I'm exercising, nor do I miss washing hair, or
maintaining a particular hair cut across months;

\- Now, if your beard is stubbly and your scalp is as close to bald, do you
need shampoo? I think I last bought shampoo when I was 20 or something. As a
by-product of this showering becomes very easy too...

Counting from the start of late teens / adult life, I've probably spent on the
order of worth 50€ in both shaving and hair-cutting _in my entire life_. I'm
not necessarily a thrift but while I mostly like the simplicity of my choices
I sort of do enjoy the fact that I could've spent 100x that money or more by
now - and that's just for my head alone!

Yet the best part is that I don't have to bother with nearly any of the
mundane routines grooming myself and I still don't look like a homeless tramp.
The bang-for-the-buck is astounding.

------
temp1831
When I see this, I wonder if the shaving industry is fated to always have high
margins, just due to the fact that brand power is very strong in the shaving
industry.

People don't trust razors they've never heard of. Too dull. I really like my
chinese Weishi brand double edge safety razor w/ standard barbasol, and have
shaved for about $5 per year for the last 5 years (capex included), so I feel
like an outsider looking in.

~~~
news_to_me
Honestly I'm not sure why safety razors aren't more common. They aren't that
difficult to use after some practice, and they shave equally well. But the
cost of razor blades is practically zero! It's such a huge win.

~~~
mc32
Razors[1] must have been horrible if safety razors have the word “safety” in
it, but needs practice and care to avoid cuts and nicks. Modern razors make it
nigh impossible to hurt yourself, but point taken.

[1]I can picture old western movies, ala High Plains Drifter, with grizzled
characters cleaning up before/after some event.

~~~
hanklazard
Much safer when compared to the straight razors before them.

~~~
vernie
That was at least a century ago. It's still very easy to fuck yourself up with
a safety razor, especially if you're in a hurry.

~~~
hanklazard
Sure, I was just pointing out the history of the name.

I do it every other day, sometimes in quite a hurry and with a slant-head. I
occasionally nick myself but even that is infrequent. And as others have said,
it’s dirt cheap. Since starting with a safety razor a few years ago, shaving
is no longer a chore.

------
RickJWagner
Aaaaaaaand there it is. If you start a business and get successful enough,
pretty soon one of the big guys will come along and buy you out for big bucks.

Nice for Harry's!

------
DiseasedBadger
Shaven skin is gross. Looking at it makes my skin crawl. Maybe it's
trypophobia?

Can't yall stop at a nice natural-looking trim?

~~~
SketchySeaBeast
Some of us, even the fully grown men, can't grow anything like a "nice
natural-looking trim" and end up with a thin patchy mess.

~~~
RandomGuyDTB
And I'm fifteen so if I tried to grow my facial hair out it would end up being
a neckbeard, sideburns, and a bad excuse for a mustache.

~~~
SketchySeaBeast
I'm in my thirties and would have the same result.

